# What Temp, Pressure & Time for Hotfix Sequins?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

The topic subject probably says it all 

I've mislaid my instructions for pressing Hotfix *SEQUINS*.

Can anyone here enlighten me?

Temperature?

Pressure?

Time?

Many thanks

John


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

From our website:

Sequin Transfers

Pre-press garment; 5-7 seconds.
Peel the white sheet and discard.
Place sticky side down on the garment.
Set pressure at heavy.
Set temperature at 340 degrees Fahrenheit.
Print 8 seconds.
Peel warm (about 3-4 seconds), in one continuous, smooth motion.
Top of Page


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We have different instructions. A cold peal. Let the group know what works best for you.

Application Instructions:

For standard 100% Cotton Shirt 
Heat Press temperature at 345° Fahrenheit.
Heat Press pressure at medium to heavy.
Remove the white backing from transfer.
Place the transfer face up on fabric.
Press directly onto the clear (heat-resistant) film.
Press for 8 to 10 seconds.
Let cool for1 minute then slowly peel off plastic.
Press again for 5 seconds.

Scott


----------

